# Best tape to cover a knife while sharpening



## gic (Apr 10, 2013)

The recent post about removing scratches on a Damascus knife got me thinking again if there was something better than traditional blue painters tape to cover a knife when sharpening. Is there a tape that works better? (Gaffers tape comes to mind (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaffer_tape) and I wonder if anyone has tried it - it cost about 4x as much as blue tape of course but it is a lot tougher - as tough as duct tape for example... ) Has anyone used gaffers tape or some other tape to cover their knives before sharpening??


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 10, 2013)

the tape interferes with sharpening.


----------



## schanop (Apr 10, 2013)

Be strong, do not let the dark side temp you. LOL.


----------



## mkmk (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaffer's tape is very sticky, and not as gentle as blue painter's tape. It generally doesn't leave residue/marks, but it's more likely to than blue tape. I'm not sure how you'd use it on a blade while sharpening, though -- it's much thicker than blue tape (thicker than most duct tape, too). I don't use any tape on a blade while sharpening, but if I were to do so, gaffer's tape would probably be pretty frustrating.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 10, 2013)

The only problem I see is that if you never scratch your blade then you never learn how to fix it. :biggrin:


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 11, 2013)

i've been sharpening for 30 years and Have very few if any scratches on the sides of my knife, unless I'm thinning never from sharpening.


----------



## gic (Apr 11, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> the tape interferes with sharpening.


I was wondering why you say this: On my edge pro, I always use blue tape on the areas that are away from the edge just to keep the swarf from scratching more of the blade...


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 11, 2013)

gic said:


> I was wondering why you say this: On my edge pro, I always use blue tape on the areas that are away from the edge just to keep the swarf from scratching more of the blade...



edge pro is to sharpening as training wheels are to motorcycle racing.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 11, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> edge pro is to sharpening as training wheels are to motorcycle racing.



:rofl2:


----------



## schanop (Apr 11, 2013)

gic said:


> EdipisReks said:
> 
> 
> > the tape interferes with sharpening.
> ...



I can see you already are on the dark side


----------



## Lefty (Apr 11, 2013)

I've never used an Edge Pro, but for double beveled knives, if it gets a knife properly sharp and maintains the profile...hell, why not? I'm an advocate for freehand sharpening, and learning old-school skills, but if an Edge Pro helps someone use great knives, I'm not going to knock them.

As for taping, I'd say, just concentrate on holding an angle and watching unnecessary swarf build up. Swarf is your friend, until it's not.


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 11, 2013)

Ages ago when I had an EP I used insulation tape, it worked fine. Just be careful if you're sharpening a carbon steel blade you don't leave the tape on for too long, it can rust underneath the tape


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 11, 2013)

gic said:


> I was wondering why you say this: On my edge pro, I always use blue tape on the areas that are away from the edge just to keep the swarf from scratching more of the blade...



Yes swarf can scratch Damascus blades,when freehanding fancy knives I have found it is better just to rinse the mud off,not let it build up.I do not know about edge pro's,but I would not use tape freehanding.

I say this wt, caution but I like to thin Damascus blades with my Atoma 600 diamond plate. You have to be precise wt. steady spine when sharpening so as not to scratch the sides of your knife.Coarse stones for thinning can kick up alot of mud that will scuff the Damascus.As long as your tech. is good,not a problem with the Diamond plate.

My tech. for Shuns-- Thin 600 plate--2000 Gesshin puts a sharp edge on the VG-10 keep the swarth level down.,Leather strop for fine burr removal & nice polished edge.

You get a sharp blade wt. no scuffs or scratches on the Damascus.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 11, 2013)

Nah, but I've used blue painters tape to cover the handles while sharpening.


----------

